

Outside Lands Books Up Airbnb While Hotel Rooms Sit Empty - ianmchenry
https://blog.beyondpricing.com/outsidelands-books-up-airbnb

======
collkell
Woah. It says I can make $340/night for my place in Cow Hollow that usually
goes for $159!

